# Solved: Virus- Windows Explorer, shuts down



## Beast666gunm (Jun 29, 2008)

After i tried to download a torrent from www.mininova.com, on how to get crack photoshop CS3, i got a virus from one of the files that i downloaded, [I REGRET THIS FOR LIFE...NAA, AFTER THE VIRUS IS GONE I'LL JUST BE SURE TO BE MORE CAREFUL] I virus scanned my computer many times already, with norton 360, Avast, and Spybot... only Spybot reported a problem to me and i repaired them both, I KNOW THAT THERE IS STILL SOME SPYWARE OR VIRUS SOMEWHERE IN MY COMPUTER BECAUSE WINDOWS EXPLORER DOSE NOT START WHEN MY COMPUTER LOGS IN. Then i open Task Manager, and from there i open up explorer.exe, but even so it starts up...then stops, so i keep opening it again and again... but always stops. I have tried to do a system restore but after it completes and I re-log it says that it was unsuccessful, because of an unexpected error occurred.

**I would really like to know if some one could tell me how i could get rid of the virus or restore my system to the point when i first turned it on.**


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

How sad :O

I know this problem, you have to buy a whole new computer, I'm afraid : (

But when you do that, the virus might be left in your network so you'll get the virus again as soon as you connect your computer to the internet, so to be honest with you...you have to move to another house 



If you take a hammer and hit it really hard at the front of the screen it might restore to as it was.


----------



## Beast666gunm (Jun 29, 2008)

You mean there's no way to fix this??


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

I've agreed to not help anyone with "illegal problems" at these forums, and I wont. You got that virus by downloading it when trying to download something illegal, therefor I won't help you. There's probably a way to solve it.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Tons of people come here with viruses from doing illegal stuff, and we still help them... most learn their lesson after they have to spend over a month running virus scans and waiting for replies.

Go to the Malware Removal & HijackThis Logs forum to get help with your problem.


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

Try starting your pc in safe-mode.


But I don't like helping you...just to let you know


----------



## Beast666gunm (Jun 29, 2008)

YEAH THNX you jerks IT DOSEN'T MATTER HOW I GOT THIS VIRUS AT LEST HELP ME OUT HERE....and BTW i fixed the problem alreaddy...


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

if this "jerk" isn't banned from this place it's rude to all the other users

btw taco, he says in his first post that he'll just be a bit more "carefull" after the problem is fixed, not that he will quit doing his pathetic, bum stuff.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

That's why I said *after* they've spent a month fixing it. Oh well, nobody is going to help him after his last post. He probably still has a keylogger on his computer and he doesn't even notice...


----------



## Beast666gunm (Jun 29, 2008)

Taco... i don't have a keylogger.. i restore my computer.. and scanned it various times, my friend works at geek squad and many sure for me that there are no more problems with it...


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Its actually illegal to help someone that is doing something illegal such as cracks. Its exactly like helping someone steal from a bank, even if your only the getaway driver.

The point is, we don't help people that crack programs.


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

The thing "cracking" isn't illegal, is it? I've cracked some of my games (2of them which I play quite frequently) just to avoid cd scratching (<-lie, I'm just too lazy) and such.

I just assumed that he had downloaded it as well.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Well I guess anything that is against the terms of use, stealing the product so that you dont have to pay for it, etc.


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

But I haven't stolen it? I've even bought the special edition of one of em' (crysis).

I haven't got anything against cracking, don't know why it should be considered illegal (if someone cracks it and then gives the cd away for money I'm against it, that's obvious)

"malware removal trainee", wh00t? what's that? has that been here for long?


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

I am talking about best666 who says he was downloading a crack of Adobe. 

Yes, I am training so that I can post with the other malware removers in the Malware Removal and Hijackthis logs room.


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

I see


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

If you are interested and are willing to put in a year or more to learn then just private message Cookiegal about it.

The link is also in my signature.


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

I've never had a single problem with viruses, the last time I know I had a virus was 2 years ago. (I'm using windows defender as my only protection, and as stated, it works quite well). So I think it's better to learn people to avoid viruses then to remove their viruses just to let them get new ones. I'm not saying that I don't appreciate that you do what you're doing, cuz I do, I'm just telling you why I don't want to do what you're doing


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

I've seen tons of people on this forum help out other people when it is obvious that they were doing something illegal. I think all of them were for virus removal. It's not like we're explaining how to use the crack or anything, we're just helping them remove the virus. Viruses from cracks and other things like that are probably one of the main causes of people coming to this forum for help.


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

You haven't seen me =)


----------



## Beast666gunm (Jun 29, 2008)

ahh so what wouldn't u prefer to get programs that cost like 300 for free? come on really?


----------



## Beast666gunm (Jun 29, 2008)

yes thats my point i just wanted some help...


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

Beast666gunm said:


> ahh so what wouldn't u prefer to get programs that cost like 300 for free? come on really?


Because of the consequences from not doing it. Why do you think battlefield 3 didn't come to pc?

And you don't "get" it for free, you take it/steal it


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah stealing software is the same as going into a game store and just walking out with one of their video games.... Its ILLEGAL!


----------

